# Help save pigeons!



## mpigeon (Aug 25, 2011)

Remember Trafalgar Square? That huge place in London, famous for pigeons, loved by many people, visited by tourists and pigeon lovers, the best place to get surrounded by pigeons. 

That place was great, until the council took over and introduced a £200 fine for ANYONE feeding pigeons. 
Now there are no Pigeons at this legendary place. This puts off many tourists, but do the council care? Seems like they don't. 
Help restore Trafalgar Square to how it has and should always be! 

http://www.savethepigeons.org/

I hope this post helps pigeon welfare in the UK.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I hope so too, mpigeon.

I think we would need a brand new and reasonable minded Mayor of London for any change to happen. Boris won't change anything and Ken Livingston hates pigeons


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Some cities in Europe sell food to feed the birds the money goes to city projects like maintenance of statues and building on which pigeons like to sit on and the pigeons are protected, considered a native to that area. Plus it also attracts tourists attention.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

You guys are going to hate me, but....

If people are kept from feeding pigeons, it keeps them from overpopulating which prevents less humane forms of population control. I would rather see these fines than see the cities hire marksmen/exterminators to get rid of birds. 

I do not have a problem with the idea of these fines. Sorry. 

Please see below on studies regarding this, problems with other population control methods, and a bit more on pigeons in cities.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

In our city they hire falconers to fly very large eagles in the places where they don't want pigeons, such as airports, cricket fields, and city squares. In another Australian city, Melbourne, they have installed a huge public pigeon loft for the pigeons to breed in, so the council can control the eggs. You're allowed to feed the pigeons near the public loft. Brasilia has the same sort of structure, called `the pigeon hotel'.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Bella_F said:


> In our city they hire falconers to fly very large eagles in the places where they don't want pigeons, such as airports, cricket fields, and city squares. In another Australian city, Melbourne, they have installed a huge public pigeon loft for the pigeons to breed in, so the council can control the eggs. You're allowed to feed the pigeons near the public loft. Brasilia has the same sort of structure, called `the pigeon hotel'.


I think the whole public loft thing is really cool.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Libis! I think its cool too. I was surprised to see one put up in Australia.


----------



## mpigeon (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree with the solution in Switzerland, featured in the video.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Wonderful I Really like the Pigeon hotel instead of poisoning the birds.


----------



## mpigeon (Aug 25, 2011)

orock said:


> Wonderful I Really like the Pigeon hotel instead of poisoning the birds.


That's what I mean


----------

